# disque dur externe



## claude 77 (11 Juillet 2010)

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000194 EndHTML:0000003958 StartFragment:0000002733 EndFragment:0000003922 SourceURL:file://localhost/Volumes/HD%202/Desktop%20Folder/DEMANDE%20POUR%20HD%20WD.doc                    Bonjour,

  J'ai acheté un disque dur externe 2,5" Western Digital "My Passport Studio" 320Go FireWire/USB2.0.
  Je l'ai connecté à mon Power Mac (sous Mac OS X version 10.4.11  Processeur : 2x867MHz Power PC G4).
  Il est monté sur le bureau, puis à l'aide de l'Utilitaire de disque, je l'ai partitionné (3 partitions).
  Les 3 disques virtuels se sont affichés sur le bureau, et j'ai fait des sauvegardes dans chacun d'eux, puis j'ai déconnecté le disque dur.
  Depuis lorsque je le connecte (sous USB ou FireWire) il ne monte plus sur le bureau, l'Utilitaire de disque ne le voit plus, dito dans les informations système.
  J'ai renvoyé le disque dur en garantie à Western Digital qui me l'a échangé.
  Pensant que ce problème venait d'un défaut du disque, j'ai recommencé la même opération et le résultat a été le même.
  Que faire pour récupérer ce disque dur ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juillet 2010)

reparer les autorisations de disque de ton mac ( via l'utilitaire de disque)  voir ré-initialiser les ports firewire et usb de ton mac ( démarre une fois le mac en mode sans extensions - appuyer sur la touche ALT pendant tout le démarrage, le démarrage est plus long ) puis redémarre normalement


----------



## alaincha (12 Juillet 2010)

claude 77 a dit:


> j'ai fait des sauvegardes dans chacun d'eux



A quoi sont destinées ces sauvegardes ?

Il est très rares de partitionner un disque dans le simple but d'effectuer des sauvegardes sur chacune des partitions.

Un explication un peu plus détaillée pourrait nous aider à mieux comprendre ton problème.


----------



## claude 77 (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai partitionné le DD externe pour faire la sauvegarde de mes deux DD internes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> reparer les autorisations de disque de ton mac ( via l'utilitaire de disque)  voir ré-initialiser les ports firewire et usb de ton mac ( démarre une fois le mac en mode sans extensions - appuyer sur la touche ALT pendant tout le démarrage, le démarrage est plus long ) puis redémarre normalement



J'ai donc réparé les autorisations, mais ce DD ne monte toujours pas su le bureau.
Par contre lorsque je connecte un autre DD (Ioméga) lui aussi avec 2 partitions , chaque partition s'affiche sur le bureau


----------



## alaincha (15 Juillet 2010)

claude 77 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai partitionné le DD externe pour faire la sauvegarde de mes deux DD internes.



Alors pourquoi avoir effectué 3 partitions s'il ne s'agit que de sauvegarder 2 DD ?

Que contient la troisième partition ?


----------



## claude 77 (18 Juillet 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Alors pourquoi avoir effectué 3 partitions s'il ne s'agit que de sauvegarder 2 DD ?
> 
> Que contient la troisième partition ?


Pour la compta d'une association (sous excel) dont je suis le trésorier


----------



## Invité (24 Juillet 2010)

Pour le FW, j'ai pas d'idée surtout si un autre disque monte sans soucis.
Quand tu le branche en USB, c'est avec un seul câble, ou un truc en Y ?


----------

